# dust



## Haynie (Oct 29, 2012)

I just saw a post with a kitless pen where the maker said it was a dust magnet. and it reminded me of a piece of advice I have been meaning to pass along. As we come into the winter months our heaters will be sucking moisture from the air Outside of positive pressurizing our shops and instituting clean-room practices that rival those of NASA, dust will only get worse.

Living in the desert and being a large format photographer (big negatives) where the film can cost $5 a shot dust is a constant battle.  All of my film holders are plastic and dust drawing black holes. 

Here are two things I use that works for pens as well

Amazon.com: ilford antistatic cloth

Amazon.com: Kinetronics Staticwisk Brush 1-1/4IN Plastic Handle Brush - Kinetronics KSSW030: Camera & Photo

You could also use dryer sheets and wipe them down but I have found these to leave a residue.

Hope this helps


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 29, 2012)

Mark, thanks for the good information.


----------

